# Arctic Dolphin 50w Temp



## BigAnt (10/3/15)

Looks good 







NEWEST 50 WATT DEVICE WITH TEMPERATURE CONTROL OUT NOW!!!

Details of ATD 50w :
Value of resistance: 0.1-2.5 Ω
Input voltage: 3.3V-4.3V/30A
Output voltage: 1V-9V
Adjustable wattage:7-50W Frequency: 1W each time
Adjustable temperature: 100-300 °C 200-600 °F
Set temperature and real-time temperature displayed
Temperature alarm of ordinary thermal fuse: Support
USB port/Cable 1*18650 Battery (NO BATTERY OR ATOMIZER INCLUDED) WE RECOMMEND THE SONY VTC5

http://ukvapers.org/Thread-Arctic-Dolphin-ADT-box-mods

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## gman211991 (10/3/15)

So coz it's a dolphin does beat the vapor shark?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ET (10/3/15)

It's an arctic dolphin. That's one hard core dolphin FYI 
On topic, does look nice rendered.


----------



## FireFly (10/3/15)

Pity it has built in battery it looks like. So not good for Battery swaps, needs to sit on a charger... 
Personally, I would like to be able to Vape, While a second battery is charging. I am OCD like that


----------



## LandyMan (10/3/15)

FireFly said:


> Pity it has built in battery it looks like. So not good for Battery swaps, needs to sit on a charger...
> Personally, I would like to be able to Vape, While a second battery is charging. I am OCD like that


Nope, from what I can see it has got a slider that you open to exchange batteries. The description also says no battery included

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## FireFly (10/3/15)

LandyMan said:


> Nope, from what I can see it has got a slider that you open to exchange batteries. The description also says no battery included



So what is the USB for then? An Additional Option to Charge in situ perhaps?


----------



## LandyMan (10/3/15)

FireFly said:


> So what is the USB for then? An Additional Option to Charge in situ perhaps?


Yes, like the Cloupor Mini

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DoubleD (10/3/15)

maybe its just me but why call it a "arctic dolphin" but then use a spider as the logo?   

Anyway, I think price is the most important factor here, anything cheaper than a vaporshark and it will be a winner.


----------

